# third eyelid showing



## tabbytibs (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi, one of my foster cats has his third eyelid showing for about a week, it is not covering the eye but about a quarter. Now in the last couple of days, two of the other cats have visible third eyelids.

Does anyone have any idea what could be causing this? They are wormed but not vaccinated yet.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It could be many things, but your cats need to see a vet. When Cleo's third eyelids were showing, she had parasites and needed treatment immediately.


----------



## tabbytibs (Feb 18, 2010)

They have been wormed though, was your cat also wormed? Also, they are eating and drinking fine and don't appear to be sick at all, except for the third eyelids. :?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The third eyelid showing is a symptom, like a fever. It could mean very many things, including eye problems. Your cat needs to see a vet as soon as possible to find out what the problem is. I took Cleo to an E.R. vet, since, of course, things like this never happen during regular hours. She ran several tests, not just one.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Yup. Third eyelid showing means there's something wrong and calls for a vet visit. There's no way of telling what it is 'cause, as Marie said, it could be a million things so she/he needs to see a vet.


----------

